# The most important verse(s)



## jambo (May 30, 2008)

I consider all scripture to be vitally important. I could say that this verse or that verse is very important but I could not say that any one verse is _the_ most important. However if someone did push you to say what you believe to be the most important verse or verses in the bible, what verse(s) would those be? To kick off I see Col 2.9-10 as the twin peaks of the NT

For in Him all the fullness of Deity dwells in bodily form, and in Him you have been made complete.

It sums up Christ's person and work and if our church members realised they were complete in Chist how many pastoral situations could be resolved or even prevented.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 30, 2008)

I strongly agree with 2 Timoth 3:16-17. However, say we were looking at this from a memorization standpoint. How would you order what to memorize first and what strategy would you take? Books at a time or a set of key verses by topics? Memorize the WSC first?

brother Stuart, if this is too far off topic, I appologise and can move this to it's own seperate thread.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

To change the focus of the OP a "life verse" so to speak for me is Romans 10:14-17 as a personal challenge and reminder. 



> 14How then will they call on Him in whom they have not believed? How will they believe in Him whom they have not heard? And how will they hear without a preacher?
> 
> 15How will they preach unless they are sent? Just as it is written, "HOW BEAUTIFUL ARE THE FEET OF THOSE WHO BRING GOOD NEWS OF GOOD THINGS!"
> 
> ...


----------



## jambo (May 30, 2008)

joshua said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > However if someone did push you to say what you believe to be the most important verse or verses in the bible, what verse(s) would those be?
> ...



I was reticent in starting this thread for the reasons outlined in 2 Tim 3.16-17 and I did state it was easy to say some verses are important but could any be most important? Although we can learn many lessons, for example, from the geneologies of 1 Chron 1-9 yet the prologue to John's gospel is of more substance. Perhaps I should have phrased the question in a different way: what verse(s) in the bible do you wish people could grasp and come to terms with? Be this in a pastoral or evangelistic setting.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 30, 2008)

"My kingdom is not of this world."


----------



## jambo (May 30, 2008)

joshua said:


> Forgive me, Brother. I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything, I was simply relaying what I would do in such a situation. I hope you accept my sincere apologies if I brought offense.



No offence taken brother, nor did I feel I was being accused of anything.


----------



## shackleton (May 30, 2008)

Ecclesiastes 1:2, "Vanity of vanities, says the Preacher, vanity of vanities! All is vanity."

Obviously not the most important verse but the entire book does me good to read every now and again.


----------



## A5pointer (May 30, 2008)

How about Romans 3:23 "but now.............."


----------



## RamistThomist (May 30, 2008)

The problem with this line of thinking is the same when people say "to interpret the unclear parts of Scripture with the clear parts." Who gets to determine which parts are clear?

What we with our modern presuppositions (which cannot help but be influenced by the Enlightenment) will differ with what the patristics and medievals thought important.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 30, 2008)

Rick Phillips, at the BoT Conf. this week, offered this exchange as the paradigmatic message of the OT:Gen 22:7-8 And Isaac spake unto Abraham his father, and said, My father: and he said, Here am I, my son. And he said, Behold the fire and the wood: but *where is the lamb for a burnt offering?* And Abraham said, *My son, God will provide himself a lamb for a burnt offering*: so they went both of them together.​I have to agree.


----------

